# Adding Vacation Hours



## Dream Baby (Feb 6, 2022)

I am going to go on vacation on a Thursday to a Tuesday.

I am not coming back to work until the Tuesday just before payday.

Do I need to add vacation hours FOR THE PREVIOUS WEEK (i.e. Thursday to Saturday) before I come back?


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 6, 2022)

Aren’t we supposed to submit for PTO as soon as it’s approved?


----------



## MrT (Feb 6, 2022)

If you want it to be on that paycheck yes.  You can do it after but it wont be paid till the next cycle.  I always put it in when i request the time off


----------



## Zxy123456 (Feb 6, 2022)

I always thought you couldn’t do it till after vacation. I would ask hr.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 6, 2022)

I submitted my vacation pay request before I left


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 6, 2022)

I would just submit the time off when you leave the last day before your vacay


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 6, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> I would just submit the time off when you leave the last day before your vacay


Yep, this right here. Make sure not to go over your average hours or it'll be denied.


----------



## countingsheep (Feb 7, 2022)

I submit right befoee I leave to ensure its approved for the week im off. If you submit rifht away it tends to be ignored and get auto denied then you dont get paid. At leaat at my store asants though.


----------

